

Ask HN: Any volunteering opportunities in YC-backed startups? - raullen

Thanks to the H1B policy -- I have to wait another two months before working for a top tech company in the bay area...<p>Too bored...<p>Looking for a REAL volunteering opportunity in a tech startup in SF orthe bay area, YC-backed would be the best.<p>What I could bring you (for free for 2 months):<p>-- a smart, humble and super fast-learning mind and two quick hands<p>-- a full-stack engineer most proficient in C/C++ and Python<p>-- expert level experience with security in web/network and RFID/NFC systems<p>-- other tech skills such as SQL/NoSQL DBs, RESTful APIs, Javascript/AJAX....<p>What you could bring me:<p>--  some fun!<p>Any tips?
======
trueneverland
This could be problematic as I think California has some law about volunteer
work can not be tied to profit related work within a company. Might recall
this incorrectly but double check

~~~
raullen
Thanks for the heads-up, man. I am checking on Quora now~~~

